# Allis Chalmer Two Row Knife Seeder



## gamebird (May 19, 2011)

Gentleman, I just purchased an Allis Chalmers Snap coupler Two Row Knife Seeder that I will be using this spring to plant with. I will have to modify the seeder and my Kubota to use this seeder. I do not have a problem with the modifications but I do need some information about the seeder. I could really use an image of the decal inside of the seeder cover. Mine is pretty cracked up but it appears it has information regarding the chain placement for the different seed plates. If any one has an owner/operator manual, I could really use an image of the chain speed adjustment page. Any information anyone could provide would be very much appreciated! Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's what I found.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's a link to a manual


----------



## gamebird (May 19, 2011)

Argee, 

Thank you for the pict. That is the planter I have. The link to the manual is for a different planter and would do me no good. 

If anyone has the same planter pictured above and has a manual for it please let me know. 
If the planter you own still has a readable decal inside the seeder bucket cold you send a picture of the decal????? 

Thank you for the replies Agree.... Much appreciated!


----------

